# Welcome to our newest Sponsor!



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Everyone be sure to stop by their section of the forum, and visit their website!

White Rhino Fabrications (On MIMB)

White Rhino Fabrications (Website)


*PS: Ya'll should know that, he gives discounts for Subscribing Members....


----------



## Mall Crawler (Jan 13, 2009)

Chris does really nice work. He has some of it posted on another forum I am on. He is good at doing one-off kind of stuff.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Welcome Chris @ WhiteRhinoFab!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

PS: He gives discounts for Subscribing Members....


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

nice it would be cool if he would start making skid plates for brutes and maybe a stout good looking bumper for the 650i's. I would definitely buy some if they was reasonably priced


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Talk to him and see if he can. He is building custom tube roll cages, I'm sure he can fab up a bada.. looking bumper too...


----------

